# Balloon molly needs help



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

He is acting normal, but his balance is really bad, he swims to the bottom only to "float" back up. You can see a "bubble" of air in his gut. you know how balloon mollies are shaped.. its got its small head a balloon belly then gets thin again towards its tail, this poor thing doesn't get thin again. It looks like there is a big "gas" bubble right by its anal fin. I know its the swim bladder but the poor thing won't eat any peas or garlic or anything to help him  I really don't know what to do. Short of getting a syringe and physically extracting the excess air, I don't thing he is gonna get better. Please help 










Very similar looking to this. The back where the "bubble" is looks the same


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

So he doesn't eat at all?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

No he is still eating normally. He especially likes the algae wafers. He is even trying to mate with another b.molly. Just has a balance problem and swims head down. He hangs out mostly at the top of the tank because he automatically floats up there.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You still have a fry net, right? You say he won't eat green peas? You are cooking them and then shelling, and cutting up really small, right? Put him in that net and don't feed anything but peas...he'll eventually eat them. He looks constipated to me. It will kill him eventually. Could be a swim bladder problem, although don't think the bladder is in that region of his body. Either way, peas fix both issues.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah Ive been cutting them. I think he just couldn't get to them fast enough thats all. I will separate him and feed him that way. THX


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Here is a photo of my poor molly. 

I did gently "massage" his belly today and the swelling has gone down quite a bit. and have fed him some green beans and some garlic to take care of parasites if that is the case.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Seen any poop come out?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I just checked on him and he has about 2 inches of poop hanging off him. Its very thin.. clear in some and food in some.. best description I can give ___..._____.... LOL but there's poo coming out so Im happy. His belly is a bit smaller too, we will see after the next couple of days to see how well he does.. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just hope he continues to get better.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Is he still getting better?


----------

